
Spaced Repetition Learning - sndean
https://andrewtmckenzie.com/spaced_repetition/
======
senorsmile
Great article actually. I've been using Anki for years, And couldn't agree
more. It's really cool that he has (or will have again) so many decks
available to download.

~~~
sndean
> I've been using Anki for years

Just curious, have you tried to use Anki for programming? If you have, has it
been helpful? I've only used Anki for other subjects.

The author gave some R examples
([https://ankiweb.net/shared/info/609701403](https://ankiweb.net/shared/info/609701403)),
but not really sure how good they are.

